# Beware: Kink Ahead! (mxm, fxf, mxf)



## BabyBunnyBoy (Jun 1, 2021)

Hey howdy hey - If you recognized the acronym in the title, I'm glad to see it caught your attention. I'll likely be around and able to reply at least a little bit on a mostly daily basis, though the times I will might be a bit scattered depending on my mood.

It's worth noting I typically tend to type mostly a paragraph for each response, maybe two here and there. Much less than that and then there's not much substantial to work with, any more and it starts to feel like homework to me.

My group of OCs are a mixture of both humans and furries/anthros, both of which I enjoy using. I can play either dominant or submissive characters, though as far as role play is concerned, I often tend to prefer the former role. Though I have a small variety of characters to use for either, and I'll be happy to hash out who/what sounds fun to you.

KINKS

Diapers, AB/DL & DDLG/MDLG
BDSM/heavy bondage
Pet play - Puppy play is easily my favorite. I would also enjoy combining this with elements of transformation. A good example of the kind I'd enjoy can be seen in this drawing: https://www.furaffinity.net/view/32181505/. But that's just one example. I'm certain there are more options to explore.
Maid, cheerleader, school girl and other uniforms
Peril - Can include giant snakes, octopi, giant plants, and other such things.
Inflation - Including suits, latex balls, or the body itself with air or with blueberry transformations.
Transformation - Some pretty out there stuff, from furniture to penisization to ladypots.
Big funny open-faced costumes - especially getting stuck or being merged with them.
I'm also perfectly open to combining any of these!

NOTES: 

I'm a big cartoon fan, so I'm open to including certain characters from different ones.
I'm perfectly open to the idea of nonsexual/SFW plots too, if sex just isn't your thing. I don't need actual sex included to enjoy this stuff. 

Message me to let me know if you're interested along with your Discord, and I'll see you there!


----------



## BabyBunnyBoy (Jun 22, 2021)

Boop!


----------



## jax98 (Jun 29, 2021)

I would love to rp, Discord ZJMT7098#5028


----------

